
Feds investigating allegations TikTok failed to protect children's privacy - onetimemanytime
https://thehill.com/policy/technology/506323-feds-investigating-allegations-tiktok-failed-to-protect-childrens-privacy
======
onetimemanytime
and it so begins...first a gazillion dollar fine and then a ban:

 _" Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said Monday that the U.S. was exploring a
ban of TikTok and other apps associated with China, citing concerns the apps
have shared user data with the government in Beijing."_

